# My wild Oscar



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

Such a cantankerous fish, but I love him. He is in a 55g for now, still on the prowl for an affordable 75g for him. Just a couple shots:


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful, the 55g looks comfortabe though, at least for now......


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice oscar! He's gorgeous


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

yea, 55 seems ok for now, but i am still trying to find the 75 before the 55 is not comfy any longer. Thanks for the compliments! He used to be in the 120g until he went on a search and destroy mission of annihilating tankmates, sigh


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I love his markings!! :thumb: Your tank is gorgeous too (I can see the bits of plant stuck in the intake tube like you remarked in that other thread about oscars and plants!!), I love the look of live plants but with O's they just make it soooo difficult! :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Where's he from?


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

I honestly don't know, he was a gift from a friend. I can try and find out though.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oscars vary from what part of south america they come from and from what river, just wondering is all  I'd like to have some from the wild some day... But I want to catch them myself!


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

I have asked before, but never got an answer. When i got the oscar, he was about 2 inches long. He has had a rough transition to tank life. He sulks very easily and will not eat for weeks at a time when he is angry, just lays sideways on the bottom of the tank. he has also killed several tank mates. He seems happiest solitary in his tank with no other fish visible, which was hard to do in a fishroom. We ended up making him a custom stand so that his tank sits above the others and he no longer sulks and eats pellets readily, lol. Spoiled fish!


----------

